# drywall and taping bids



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to know if somebody can help me give a bid to a builder in drywall and taping per square foot. The builder has a hotel and I'd like to know how i can give him a right price in the state of Minnesota. Thanks.:help::help:


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

DowntownMN said:


> I would like to know if somebody can help me give a bid to a builder in drywall and taping. The builder has a hotel and I'd like to know how i can give him a right price in the state of Minnesota. Thanks.:help::help:


 
Somewhere between $1,000.00 And $1,000,000,000,000,000.00

Man, Is this for real?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

They are just crawling out of the wood work today... 

Start here --- http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Just tell him you'll do this one for him for free if he promises to let you bid the next one.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

if you need help, you need to ask yourself, is it worth it...for instance i have a contractor owing me $20000 for the past 6 months, and he promises to pay, meet me here and there, but never shows...are you prepared to go broke, make very little money if you bid wrong, framing issues cause problems, that you cant see, or account for....you need to go and do some homework, on the contractor, the bid process, material costs, and labour rates, plus what you want for proffit,
asking that type of question tells us you have no clue what your biding on, and that you are taking away a good bid from someone else that knows what they are doing....
if you want the answers, start you homework, by finding out your material cost, and all other costs, then double that.
DO YOUR HOMEWORK MAN


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

while its on the table though, what factors do you look at when it comes to HUGE projects like that? Ive done a pretty big commercial bulding but it had a 3 story elevator shaft and prob 200 sheets extra for fire code but no channel really. So far from a hotel, but prob bout 4k sheets. I just think there are more factors i dont see in those huge projects.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Send me the plans and I will gladly help you out. :cheesygri


----------



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

Im just asking a question because the builder its looking for a bid, he wants to know how much I can charge him per square foot in sheetrock and taping this hotel he didn,t show me any plans, to other contractors I charge them $0.21 square foot.


----------



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

thom said:


> Just tell him you'll do this one for him for free if he promises to let you bid the next one.


Im not joking I dont know whats wrong with you why dont you go to other place and play this serious:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

Brocktologist said:


> Send me the plans and I will gladly help you out. :cheesygri


Im just asking a question because the builder its looking for a bid, he wants to know how much I can charge him per square foot in sheetrock and taping this hotel he didn,t show me any plans, to other contractors I charge them $0.21 square foot. :help::help::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> Somewhere between $1,000.00 And $1,000,000,000,000,000.00
> 
> Man, Is this for real?


Grow up this site its for contractors not for 6 year old kids:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

No plans? What about fire walls, penetrations, and all that worthless stuff? 
Anyhow, everyday we see "howmuchshouldIcharge" threads being started by new people here.
Remember, this is the intronut and all advice is free. So how do you suppose we answer your question not knowing a darn thing about the job other than it's a hotel in Minnesota?
My offer still stands though...:cheesygri


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Are we talking HOTEL or MOTEL 6? HUGE difference.

What does .21 sq. ft. include?


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

You know how much you regularly charge for you boarding, taping, channel, etc. The fact that he hasn't given you any drawings doesn't really matter. I have priced loads of jobs over the phone, large and small by just saying x amount per square metre (square foot in you case). As long as you give him rates for ceilings, walls, lift shafts, double layers, fire taping etc, then the only arguement you are going to have is if his measure doesn't tally with yours.
Also, this way, you don't spend hours pricing a job you don't get. Let him work out how many thousand metres there are.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

Son there is so much wrong with your question and pricing.

If you trully charge 0.21 per sf to hang and finish your in way over your head.

Step back up on the porch.


----------



## Classic Drywall (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow..I'm not looking to offend anyone, but with a question like this you are in over your head. Sounds like it might be your first job and that could be a big one for your first one. My suggestion would be to PM me the builders number so I can bid it with the knowledge I have acquired over the many years of doing projects like this.

Joe...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

DowntownMN said:


> Grow up this site its for contractors not for 6 year old kids:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


You get what you pay for....did you pay the fee to register?


----------



## ForemanLayout (Jan 19, 2009)

*Question about bids!!*

My question is based on bids of drywall, and also where can I go to the right information on how to bid. Been on the field for almost 13 years and I have experience of framming metal, drywall and acustic ceiling etc.
Currently going to school for civil engieneering construction degree. I am a very ambitious man.

Marty.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Marty, Start here --- Pricing, Estimating, and Success (Yes, just like school you have to read & apply what you learn - no one has the right answer for you or anyone else on what to charge)


----------



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

Kaiser said:


> Son there is so much wrong with your question and pricing.
> 
> If you trully charge 0.21 per sf to hang and finish your in way over your head.
> 
> Step back up on the porch.


Im sorry, I charge $0.21 per square foot to hang and
$0.21 per square foot for taping? and I would like to know how much to charge this builder? if this is a good price:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

DowntownMN said:


> Im sorry, I charge $0.21 per square foot to hang and
> $0.21 per square foot for taping? and I would like to know how much to charge this builder? if this is a good price:sad::sad::sad:


Sometimes the replies can be taken as cruel, bit now I will add my thoughts. based on this post above, you are unsure of what you charge? 

I would guess you have been hanging rock for someone, and now want to go out on your own...you have "heard" prices, but don't have an idea. Bet I am close to correct here....if you knew what you already charge, you would at least have a starting point for a bid.

You could always do it for time and materials plus 10.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

DowntownMN said:


> Im sorry, I charge $0.21 per square foot to hang and
> $0.21 per square foot for taping? and I would like to know how much to charge this builder? if this is a good price:sad::sad::sad:


All right I'll give you a break, I can't tell you what to charge. Your diving into the deep end of the pool.

Ambition is a great thing but it doesn't sound like you are ready for this.

Are you ready to pay your help ( you'll need more than 3) for 60-90 days while you wait for the fist check to come in?

What level of finish is required? Whats the Schedule? Will the material be stocked for you? Are there 2 layers in the corridor? what are the insurance requirements? How much of the lid is rock?

These are all questions most of the guys your competing with have figured into their SF price.

Throw him what you think is a high price and see how fast he jumps on it.

Chances are high you will get screwed. 

Don't let your ambition get you into something that is going to cost you tens of thousnds in the end.

I have seen this to many times. It's a hard lesson.

By all means take this advice for what it is, I'm just some guy you never met on the internet.

Good luck

P.S. There's my good deed for the year. Back to being an A-hole


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

20 dollars a board to hang/finish.


----------



## Builder 1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats not to far off from what I pay my subs. So if this is the hotel owner that you are giving this price to you should be able to mark up your price a few bucks. The .21 per sq ft is for each process done e.g. hang , finish and spray texture. I agree with the other comments that you do need to know about fire walls and penetrations unless you put a clause in your proposal that all fire rated walls will have to be evaluated and priced seperately.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldnt go less then 26 cents commercial then like 35 plus 8 bucks a stick for the TAPE.. That would be low. Then maybe 8 cents for orange peel and 12 for a knockdown swirl depending on where and how high, double for the high stuff over ten feet. If theres an extra rip like ten foot ceiling or some crap rates go up like 2 cents.


----------



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

BattleRidge said:


> I wouldnt go less then 26 cents commercial then like 35 plus 8 bucks a stick for the TAPE.. That would be low. Then maybe 8 cents for orange peel and 12 for a knockdown swirl depending on where and how high, double for the high stuff over ten feet. If theres an extra rip like ten foot ceiling or some crap rates go up like 2 cents.


 Thank you battleridge I like your idea
thank you for helping me
Im asking this question its because I found a builder
and hes looking for bids in sheetrock and taping,
right now Im going straight to a builder, there is not another contractor
between me and the builder
this is my first time that Im doing this, before I use to be a sole propietor
right now I have my license Im incorporated.

Thank you for your idea battleridge:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DowntownMN (Jan 17, 2009)

joasis said:


> Sometimes the replies can be taken as cruel, bit now I will add my thoughts. based on this post above, you are unsure of what you charge?
> 
> I would guess you have been hanging rock for someone, and now want to go out on your own...you have "heard" prices, but don't have an idea. Bet I am close to correct here....if you knew what you already charge, you would at least have a starting point for a bid.
> 
> You could always do it for time and materials plus 10.


thank you joasis for helping me
thats true Im not sure what to charge I have been hanging rock for someone, so right now I found this opportunity I want to go out by my own I have "heard" prices, but I don't have an idea
because there is not going to be another contractor between me and the builder I was before a sole propietor now I have my licenses and Im a incorporated
thank you for you help thank you for understand for what a write
there were some other people that they understand what I was asking
they didn't want to help they were playing only you can see in this forum
thank you again:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drywallr41 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think your getting in over your head."Seriously" To jump into that type of project (your first) your asking for failure. Like i've seen and read so many times with these type of questions >>You need to do your homework and research.
Please don't take that wrong, i'm not saying you can't apply your skills to physically do the job, i'm saying to accurately complete the business end ($$$) you need more experience. I wish you luck...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Everyone starts somewhere. That said, if you have been hanging rock for quite a while, then you can accurately estimate the man hours you will have in the job. You can do a take off of materials. You can get bids from suppliers for the materials, delivered to the job site. You will be required to get insurance, and workman's comp, unless you will be working alone. You will not be getting a paycheck, so you will need to allow for taxes. You hope to make a profit, but at this point, you want to get started as well, and don't want to kill the first job and loose it due to unrealistic expectations. 

So....knowing the above: Take all the fixed costs and add them up. Decide how many employees you will need and what you will pay them. Determine what it will cost to pay them....i.e., you pay $10 an hour, it will cost you $20. Now consider what you will be obligated for taxes and additional insurance, tools, and the rest, and do not be afraid of talking to an accountant. Add this all up and you will have a break even point if your own labor is figured in above. Now, add 10%, and you have a closer idea of a realistic bid. 

The main thing is to not loose money and fail, or worse, leave the job unfinished with a bad reputation and failure. You must break even if you don't have a profit, and by breaking even, that means you are paid, along with all the bills.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

So what happend did you bid it yet?? :thumbup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

All I can say is HOLY COW!!! Sometimes when you first start out estimating large jobs seem hard, we've all been there. But the large ones are the same as small ones. if you have been hangin and slingin mud for awile you should be able to look at it and come pretty close. Or just cahrge him time and materials. I wish you luck!!


----------



## drywallr41 (Nov 13, 2008)

I am curious as well, how did you bid proposal turn-out? Let us know and thanks..


----------

